# Face shaved too high?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Is Millie's face shaved too high in between her eyes? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

For me, yes, I only shave to the corner of the eyes, front and back.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie's breeder pointed that out. I guess I will tell the groomer to not shave so high. Will she look awkward while it is growing out?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yepper. As Fluffy said. no higher than the inside corner of the eyes.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I would shave up to the line:










Millie will have a funny looking unibrow for a while, but it shouldn't take long to catch up to the rest.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Since that part is the part that's traditionally trimmed, it won't take long for it to blend in and look uniform with the rest of her topknot.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I looked through old pictures and her "hairline" has gradually gone higher each time she got groomed. (Sounds like my boyfriend, LOL!). I guess the groomer has accidentally slowly been shaving up.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Its really not that hard to do, I have Olies slightly higher because his hair is light and whispy. It will grow back in no time. Millie is a pretty girl.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Millie is very pretty. I love her expression, even with the high shave on her face.

*Salukie*, what magic did you use to draw that line? That is very helpful.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes Salukie... that line is amazing!! I just did a FFT on both my guys, and the groomer last time cut Mia WAY to high. So thanks for the line! I didn't realize it goes in a point... but then agian, my lines aren't always perfect!! 

So how about a line from the ears down the neck... I never know how far down to go, and I think this time I shaved Mia to far out. Ahhh well to be corrected next time!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Beach girl said:


> Salukie, what magic did you use to draw that line? That is very helpful.


Thanks Beach girl, but I only used "Paint". No magic there! LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> Yes Salukie... that line is amazing!!


Uh, thanks! LOL! :laugh:



CelticKitti said:


> I didn't realize it goes in a point...


It doesn't have to. Most grooming references say to clip an inverted "V" between the eyes. That's the most popular way to do it.
But, you can clip the line straight if you want.

Like this:









And some groomers, to achieve a truly BIG scissored top knot, will clip the line in a semi-circle like this:










It's hard to keep the hair out of the eyes if you do that, though.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

As someone illustrated, you should shave an inverted "^" between the eyes and depending on your poodles face, how far up to go is stictly based on your dogs conformation. A shorter face will need a BIT higher *^" and a longer foreface will call for a bit lower "^"

As for the neck...

The base of the ear where it meets the cheek should be as far OUT as you would go and then down to about 2 fingers above the "adams apple" You can do a nice curved neckline or do a nice deep "V" shape. But here again, these are general GUIDELINES and are solely dependant on your dog's conformation. If you dog is EWE necked, you wouldn't want to go down quite as far (like just to where the neck ewe's out). Same thing applies for ALL patterns. It's called corrective grooming or grooming to minimize faults.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

*furiously scribbling notes for my first solo poodle face trim*


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> So how about a line from the ears down the neck... I never know how far down to go, and I think this time I shaved Mia to far out. Ahhh well to be corrected next time!


Ah! The neck. I always have trouble with that one. hwell: Flyingduster gave a good tip a while back... shave the neck as far down as the muzzle is long. Basically, if you were to bend your dog's head so that her chin touched her neck, the lowest spot on the neck where the chin touches, that's how low you go.

Ugh! I do not have a way with words.

Here's a picture:










Here's a side view:










If you don't want to do a sharp "V" on the neck (or if you're like me, and no matter how hard you try, you simply can't do it! LOL) you can also do a "U".

Like this:










Hope this helps!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Cameo said:


> ...down to about 2 fingers above the "adams apple"


Nice description, Cameo! You describe very well. 

One thing, though; do you mean *above* the adam's apple or *below*?

Above seems awfully high to me.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

These illustrations are so helpful!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

DUHHHHHHH, yes, it's below, rofl. OR as it was describe another way (to me during a seminar) half way between the adams apple and the point of the chest. The length of muzzle is another way to determine how far down to go as well and is an easy reference.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Cameo said:


> DUHHHHHHH, yes, it's below, rofl. OR as it was describe another way (to me during a seminar) half way between the adams apple and the point of the chest. The length of muzzle is another way to determine how far down to go as well and is an easy reference.


Interesting. I just noticed that Millie and Henry's necks are shaved higher than that.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Cameo said:


> DUHHHHHHH, yes, it's below, rofl.


Okay... LOL!! :laugh: That's what I thought... But I have been wrong before, so I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Salukie said:


> If you don't want to do a sharp "V" on the neck (or if you're like me, and no matter how hard you try, you simply can't do it! LOL) you can also do a "U".
> 
> Like this:


I went and looked at a bunch of poodle necks on the internet and in my grooming book and I realize that my "U" neck is shaved quite large and old fashioned. 

The trend is now leaning more towards a smaller "U". 

More like this:










And here's another diagram in case anyone has trouble finding the landmarks:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Salukie, you are great at the illustrations 

Personally, I like it shaved a bit lower on most dogs.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Cameo 

I always try to shave a little bit on the neck and by the time I'm done, I've shaved the whole thing bald!! :wacko:


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

How did I miss these! I'm the one that asked for them! 

I was worried I did Mia's face a little to far back past the ears. But it doesn't look like it from the pictures. I tried to take pictures, but with a black dog in bad lighting they didn't turn out to well. It looks like I need to shave a little farther down on the neck. Oh well... theres always next time!! 

Thanks so much for posting them!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

I think Millie looks perfectly beautiful!!!!!!


----------

